# Gooseberries



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Does any one know if gooseberries or currants are poisonous to goats? I have one or the other around here and was wondering if it was OK for them to eat it.

Thanks :wave:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Not sure? Are they a pitted fruit? It seams most pitted fruits are not good for them.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I looked all over the internet and I can't find anything that says these plants are poisonous. I also asked my goat friend and she said they aren't. So, I guess if they want to eat a bit I will let them. Yes they have a very very small seed in the middle.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Gooseberries are safe, goats LOVE them!


----------

